# This advertising campaign to stink for lack of ethical values.



## ZeaFoto (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hello partners photographers.    
I invite to yours to  visit my Web-Blog:http://zeafoto.blogspot.com/, so that your to know with detail my accusations, judge the exposed images, take your own conclusions, and express your opinion.    
Sincerely, Nicolás Zea P.*


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 5, 2007)

some really nice images hidden on that page. 
Overall too many images to comment individually 

however, I think it is very confusing and most of the text does not make 
that much sense to me. But maybe this is because I am not a Blog person.


----------



## droyz2000 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would agree, there is just too much text to really make me want to wade through everything. However, there are some nice pictures.


----------

